
Haitian Quake Person Database (Scrapes Victims/Missing/Survivors Info) - jackcheng
http://www.haitianquake.com/
======
jackcheng
A few friends threw this together today. Right now it's pulling in info from
the following sources:

* <http://www.familylinks.icrc.org/haiti/people>

* CNN iReport

* #haitimissing twitter tag

* koneksyon

